# [Wet Thumb Forum]-60l planted (need opinions)



## taslixado (Feb 29, 2004)

hello!

here is my 60l planted tank, i'm waiting for the glossos to cover the substrate.








low light









high light

best regards!

hello from Portugal


----------



## taslixado (Feb 29, 2004)

hello!

here is my 60l planted tank, i'm waiting for the glossos to cover the substrate.








low light









high light

best regards!

hello from Portugal


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Looks very nice Taslixado. I like the balance of colors. I think it will look awesome when the glosso grows in. The rounded leaves of hte glosso should be a nice contrast to the long, thin leaves of the other plants. My only suggestion would be to plant some mid-ground plants in a line from the front left corner back to the middle (in front of the stem plants) to hide the thinner bottoms of the stems. Mabey some crypts, red or bronze for the color contrast or some hairgrass or something. Just my two cents worth. Still think it looks very nice. How long has it been set up? Do you use Both the low light and high light through out the day?

Dennis Dietz

http://webpages.charter.net/dennisdietz/Aquatic%20Endeavors.html


----------



## taslixado (Feb 29, 2004)

Thanks!

i'm improving "that" mid-grownd plant







.
this aquarium has been seted up an year ago, but it has been re-seted up some times.
the light diferences are just the result of diferent digital treatment.

best regards!

hello from Portugal


----------

